# Problema con robot sigue lineas



## pieromoretto (Sep 8, 2006)

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera plantearle una pequeña duda sobre la disposición de los sensores en un robot sigue líneas. He realizado mi primer prototipo de robot y ha funcionado, pero no al 100%, aun tengo algunos problemas con algunas curvas en la pista en las cuales el carrito se sale un poco de la línea, también se producen en algunos tramos del circuito algunas oscilaciones no deseadas, es decir no sigue fielmente la línea sino que hace una especie de movimiento ondulado alrededor de ella. Estoy utilizando 2 sensores hechos por mi con emisores infrarrojos y receptores, colocados uno al lado del otro a una separación que les permite caber justos dentro de la línea, la información obtenida por los sensores es enviada a un PIC-16f84 que se encarga de controlar los motores del carrito, utiliza dos motores para su movimiento (tracción tipo tanque) .

Mi principal duda es que si la forma como yo dispuse mis sensores será la más adecuada o si tal vez necesite colocar algunos sensores más para mejorar el desempeño del robot. Pido disculpas por no haber colocado ninguna imagen! 

Agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda o recomendación que me puedan dar, de igual manera estoy a la orden para aclarar cualquier inquietud sobre este diseño.


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 9, 2006)

Dos sensores es lo mínimo que necesitas para poder seguir una linea. Lógicamente, cuantos más sensores le pongas más ue precisión tendra el robot y mas dificil sera que se pierda. Aunque también cuenta mucho la complegidad del programar que lo controle.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 9, 2006)

Las oscilaciones son inevitables ya que el robot tarda un tiempo en rectificar.
Deberias utilizar un metodo mas avanzado para minimizar .

Para mejorar puedes contruir una caja con tres compartimientos, de forma que los sensores no se influyeran entre ellos, focalizando.


----------



## HHHHH (Sep 9, 2006)

Puedes poner solo fototransistores e infrarrojos dentro de una pequeña caja con 2 pozos, es decir, construye tu propio cny70, eso hice yo, solo que para la presicion, tuve que estar modificando(acercando al piso, alenjando, girandolo, etc) pero a final de cuentas si es presiso, por que no se ve a simple vista que se salga de la linea, y por cierto, utilice el ULN2803.....


----------



## PHLAKO (Sep 10, 2006)

k tal si pones 3 sensores, asi lo haria yo, tomas siempre el del centro + un extremo como referencia.....se entiende?

chaos


----------



## pieromoretto (Sep 11, 2006)

Saludos de nuevo, muchas gracias por sus comentarios  han sido de gran utilidad, quiero aclarar que para este  prototipo  se utilizo un l293b el cual posee 4 buffers, nos han funcionado muy bien y fue facil de conseguir aqui en Maracaibo-Venezuela. Los sensores hasta ahora nos han parecido precisos, luego de una larga observacion del comportamiento del robot hemos  concluido que se nesecita de alguna manera que el robot sepa de forma anticipada la llegada de una curva pronunciada, para asi comenzar a frenar y evitar la salida del movil. Hemos decidido trabajar con un tercer sensor colocado mas adelante que los primeros dos que alerte la llegada de una curva pronunciada, empezaremos a trabajar en esto dentro de unos dias, ya que estamos trabajando en el arranque y la dentensión del robot a travez de un control remoto infrarrojo (para no estar corriendo atras del carrito.. jajaja). De nuevo agradecemos muchisimo todos sus comentarios!




Les estaremos enviando información de nuestros avances tanto mi compañero romulo marquez que esta trabajando conmigo en este proyecto y yo!


----------



## gatteen (Dic 2, 2007)

hola, que tal?
fijense que yo estoy armando un siguelineas análogo, porque eso de la programación no se me da muy bien...
el proyecto está en esta página: 
http://www.x-robotics.com

lo que pasa es que no pude conseguir los sensores cny70, y mejor compre 2 fototrans. y 2 LED's infrarrojos y pues mi problema es el mismo, los sensores...

estuve haciendo diagramas de como podría gara presición y pues llegue a la conclusión de que podra ponerle 4 fototrans. y 2 LED's...
o sea, un led para cada 2 fototransistores, los cuales estaria conectados en paralelo emisor-emisor y colector-colector, así no me complicaría tanto y pues yo pienso que estaría mejor no cren?

pues algún argumento o comentario que me puedan dejar para mejorarlo se los agradecería mucho de verdad.. 

aqui les dejo el diagrama de como creo que podrían estar los sensores colocados...


----------



## IRVIN G (Jul 12, 2011)

hola que tal a todos tengo una pregunta en cuetion del CNY70 es posible que en lugar de ese pueda ocupar leds, lo que son el emisor y el receptor, recien me an proporcionado un diagrama par poder armarlo pero tengo algunas cuestines por las cuales creo que el diagrama esta mal, bueno espero me puedan ayudar proporcionando un diagrama que este bien estructurado y decirme si se pueden utilizar los leds, les agradesco mucho


----------

